# Shaggy and Doug



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Nov 29, 2013)

Two rubber trampers, One huge, one small. The huge one, Doug , is about 6 feet 2 inches. The other one ,Shaggy, looks like another one of Doug's chiwahhwahs he is so small. They have a habit of picking up kids using them to earn booze and gas money and becoming violent when you ask for any amount of credit or respect. They woke me and Eric up in the middle of the night with stupid shit trashed the room we were in punched Eric in the face, stole a lot of our gear and Eric wallet. STAY AWAY!


----------



## dprogram (Dec 7, 2013)

WTF is up with people?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 8, 2013)

damn that sucks.


----------



## LeftCoast (Jan 13, 2014)

Man that's straight cold. I never have had any of my gear stolen (unless i got booked and the fuzz "lost it", but we all know that doesn't really count). But holy hot damn, how you gonna steal someone's house. That's some coward shit.


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Jan 15, 2014)

Tell me about it


----------



## MiztressWinter (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow I can back this one up. I met shaggy James and Doug in Baldwin Florida with two dogs one named raider. They drive a black exterra (sp?) They called their vehicle the rolling shit show and that's exactly what it is. Was their designated licensed driver to new Orleans. Had several confrontations with the police because shaggy James is a fucking idiot. Decided to ditch them once we got to Nola and that's when shit got crazy. Almost didn't get our gear out of their truck. These are terrible kids.


----------



## slip (Sep 17, 2014)

Kittwoopsiessmith said:


> Two rubber trampers, One huge, one small. The huge one, Doug , is about 6 feet 2 inches. The other one ,Shaggy, looks like another one of Doug's chiwahhwahs he is so small. They have a habit of picking up kids using them to earn booze and gas money and becoming violent when you ask for any amount of credit or respect. They woke me and Eric up in the middle of the night with stupid shit trashed the room we were in punched Eric in the face, stole a lot of our gear and Eric wallet. STAY AWAY!


is doug from pittsburg? and is his dog named lbd or chewy?


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Oct 1, 2014)

Not sure about where he is from but yes he does have a dog named Chewy.


----------

